# AUR - Auris Minerals



## System (12 August 2010)

Resource & Investment NL (RNI), formerly known as Namakwa Diamond Company NL (NDC), is a diamond exploration company focusing in the international diamond industry with diamond exploration projects spanning three continents: Australia, Africa and South America.

http://www.rninl.com.au


----------



## adobee (29 December 2010)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*



System said:


> Resource & Investment NL (RNI), formerly known as Namakwa Diamond Company NL (NDC), is a diamond exploration company focusing in the international diamond industry with diamond exploration projects spanning three continents: Australia, Africa and South America.
> 
> http://www.rninl.com.au




No posts on RNI but looks to be heating up.. drilling in Doolgunna next to sandfire .. directors buying up and results due out shortly.. has been running really strong but very little stock available at the moment... One to watch for sure..


----------



## adobee (29 December 2010)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

Ex Sandfire directors and geo's working on this one.. they definetly know whats up in the area..  Market cap is still very good if they come up with even close to results like SFR...


----------



## adobee (8 January 2011)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

Have been watching this one since it ran hard last few weeks but has retraced $1.40 - $1.00 seems to have bounced.. Will look to get in on Monday if it looks like will be going upwards again ..   (IMO something has to be up .. they are drilling and it cant be nearology only else TLM & THX would be going off as well)...


----------



## mr. jeff (22 July 2012)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

Perhaps not the greatest thing to be exploring at the moment, but tell that to the buyers here at the moment...





A good probability that it has ended its downtrend.


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

Just a quick pin point rundown for RNI from their latest quarterly.

Gold Reserves
● Maiden probable gold reserve of 299,700oz from Yarlarweelor, Horseshoe and Callies North open pits supports initial five-year mine plan and schedule at 50,000oz+ per annum

Resource Upgrade
● Resource reviews result in 62% of existing 1.2Moz Grosvenor gold inventory being upgraded to indicated category
● Infill drilling at Horseshoe to support further resource upgrade

Exploration
● New style of copper-gold mineralisation discovered in basalts at Doolgunna prospect. Assays awaited from follow-up 17-hole drilling program
● Drilling completed at high-priority Billara prospect to follow up previous gold intersections including 2m @ 11.48g/t, 3m @ 6g/t and 4m @ 4.28g/t
● Several strong zones of copper anomalism discovered in 814m brownfields hole near the Grosvenor gold plant
● Aeromagnetic and geochemical programs completed at the Jacques prospect, where high-grade surface gold of up to 300g/t recorded
● Programs of Work advanced for new drilling programs

Mine Project
● Appointment of Ms Danielle Gunnell to oversee recommissioning of Grosvenor gold plant
● Approval of Project Management Plan for plant recommissioning
● Gold plant refurbishment contractor on-site at Grosvenor with long lead items being delivered


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

*HIGH GRADE GOLD AT ELDORADO*


· High grade gold mineralisation intersected beneath Eldorado open pit ramp
· Results confirmEldorado as a potential source of high grade oxide ore for the recommissioned Grosvenor plant
· Assays verify 2007 grade control drilling which produced grades of up to 29.4g/t and intersections including 14m@6.68g/t
· A thrust controlled gold horizon dips south-westward and is open at depth and requires further definition drilling

Assays from EDRC1 produced 1m @ 8.7g/t from 9m below collar, 1m @ 7.2g/t from 17m, 1m@7.2g/t from19mand 1m@5.5g/t from15m.
Composite intersections in EDRC1 included 12m@3.36g/t from9mbelow collar.
EDRC2 produced 1m @ 5.8g/t from 24m, 1m @ 4.9g/t from 31m and 1m @ 4.2g/t from35m.
RNI drilled the two RC holes to verify the results of previous grade control drilling conducted fromthe Eldorado pit base in 2007 which intersected significant broad zones of gold mineralisation.
Assays from that 2007 grade control drilling returned results of up to 29.4g/t with the best intersections beneath the pit ramp including:
· Drillhole EDRC 352 - 14m @ 3.88g/t from 7m below collar including 1m @ 29.4g/t from13m
· Drillhole EDRC 364 - 14m @ 6.68g/t from 14m below collar including 1m @ 23.8g/t from26m.


----------



## trainspotter (5 March 2014)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

Has anyone done any research on this stock lately?


----------



## springhill (6 March 2014)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*



trainspotter said:


> Has anyone done any research on this stock lately?




Hi TS,

Just a quick preliminary revisit.

With nearly 300 million shares, a market cap of around $33 million and just short of $3m million in the bank - it is not a stock of which I would venture to purchase a stake.
With a spend of nearly $1.9m this quarter, it is not going to leave a lot of cash at hand, with the potential to have to cap raise.
It also seems that the $15m debt facility is now fully drawn down.

However, we may look at the operations & structure of RNI quite differently.

Using my methodology, RNI would be a no-go zone to me. That is not to say that there may not be an opportunity to make money along the line. In that case it is more when & where.


----------



## trainspotter (6 March 2014)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

Thanks springhill for the analysis. A "friend" of mine was talking it up the other day and I came pretty much to the same conclusion as you did. Pity I did not listen to him in December and jump in at 5 cents and bail mid February at 13 cents 

Another one for the crying game I guess.


----------



## pixel (15 September 2014)

*Re: RNI - Resource & Investment*

AGM today. Chairman Miles Kennedy's address is published an hour early: 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01552898




Looking at support levels and resistance break, I'm happy to hold.
First target 23c, trailing stop 17c


----------



## System (26 September 2014)

On September 26th, 2014, Resources and Investment NL changed its name to RNI NL.


----------



## pixel (21 February 2017)

Today's Investor Presentation seems to have left the Investors underwhelmed. "ho-hum"






BLE - "Better Luck Elsewhere"


----------



## System (5 May 2017)

On May 5th, 2017, RNI NL (RNI) changed its name and ASX code to Auris Minerals Limited (AUR).


----------



## pixel (5 May 2017)

System said:


> On May 5th, 2017, RNI NL (RNI) changed its name and ASX code to Auris Minerals Limited (AUR).



... and straight away, they ask for more money.
Trading Halt - "capital raising" - what a novel idea


----------



## pixel (9 May 2017)

coming back out from the t/halt after announcing a $2.5M placement @7c to Hartley's sophisticats. Will ordinary holders get a similar offer?
At first glance, my 
*concern*: "Working capital purposes" always raises a red flag with me
*positive*: the placement at 7c doesn't seem too much of a discount; also, the strike price of the two tranches of September 2017 options (8c and 12c) set some targets which, if achieved, would present a juicy profit margin

(Disc: I hold; speccie rules)


----------



## pixel (18 August 2017)

8c options OA due to expire in 4 weeks. Surely, they'll "work" on the sp to make sure they'll get the additional money? I see a good chance of that happening, and bought a few at current support.
Remember though: it's still speccie!


----------



## greggles (27 February 2018)

Auris Minerals showing signs of life this morning after a steady decline from 10c to 3.5c over the last seven months.

The company announced this morning that Sandfire Resources will pay $1.2 million to Auris for the right to earn an interest in the Morck's Well East & Doolgunna Projects. Sandfire must spend a minimum of $2 million in 2 years on exploration. After the minimum spend, Sandfire can continue to sole fund exploration to a "Discovery" - not less than 50,000 tonnes contained Cu (or metal equivalent). Following the completion of a Feasibility Study on the discovery Sandfire will then earn a 70% interest.

Auris had $4.5 million in the bank at the end of the last quarter, so the $1.2 million from Sandfire will give them additional financial resources to focus on their Forrest and Cashmans Projects without having to raise any more capital in the near future.


----------



## pixel (27 February 2018)

As long as the clouds are hanging above the Directors, it may be prudent to tread with caution:
https://thewest.com.au/business/boa...directors-in-boardroom-showdown-ng-b88755249z
The Sandfire connection gives me a lot of confidence, as did the two lady directors. If Michael Fotios keeps supporting them, the chart will probably keep moving North.


----------



## greggles (27 February 2018)

pixel said:


> As long as the clouds are hanging above the Directors, it may be prudent to tread with caution:
> https://thewest.com.au/business/boa...directors-in-boardroom-showdown-ng-b88755249z
> The Sandfire connection gives me a lot of confidence, as did the two lady directors. If Michael Fotios keeps supporting them, the chart will probably keep moving North.



I saw the announcement dated yesterday that was released by the company in relation to this issue. It seems that the reasons for the removal of the two directors are not at this stage being aired publicly, I presume for legal reasons. Given that there is no detail it is hard to put two and two together and come to any informed conclusions about the motives and rationale behind the move to oust the two directors. 

Although, as you suggest, it would definitely be prudent to wait until this issue is resolved before taking a position in AUR. Clearly, these kind of situations can present a lot of risk due to the potential for instability and uncertainty, two things that Mr. Market does not generally like.


----------



## pixel (5 April 2018)

Threat?
Opportunity?
If 5.7c were to hold support, it might be the latter. But it needs volume to prove itself either way.


----------



## greggles (15 May 2018)

Huge day for Auris Minerals today, as well as Sandfire Resources (SFR) and Fe Limited (FEL), although the AUR share price has shown the largest increase so far, up 73.68% as I type this.

Sandfire Resources announced this morning that it has intersected narrow zones of massive sulphides and supergene copper mineralisation at the Morck's Well Project approximately 22km south-west of its 100%-owned DeGrussa Copper Mine in Western Australia. The project is a farm-in between AUR, SFR and FEL. The drilling samples are being sent for analysis and and Sandfire intend to expand exploration activities including follow-up ground EM surveys, and aircore and deep reverse circulation drilling, which should commence in the coming week.


----------



## barney (23 July 2019)

Long time sine AUR chart has had much to cheer about ….. 

They have increased their interest in the Cheroona JV with NST  …. Shares up 26% so far today.


----------



## Trav. (24 July 2019)

@barney do you think people took the opportunity to exit their positions today as AUR has been trending down for a while or just day traders jumping on the band wagon? ( I know you dont have the definitive answer but I like to get your thoughts )

Very high volume just under 12M 

Intraday chart below showing most of the action at the start of the session then a few closing out at EOD.


----------



## barney (24 July 2019)

Trav. said:


> @barney do you think people took the opportunity to exit their positions today as AUR has been trending down for a while




Just looked at the pre open Trav and it looks a bit lack lustre at face value.

The first spike off a long term bottom is often an opportunity for those in pain to jump ship as you  say.

I rarely get involved on 1st spikes anymore cause you get burned too many times.  See what happens after the dust settles …. The 2nd spikes are usually a lot more readable.


----------



## greggles (1 August 2020)

barney said:


> Long time sine AUR chart has had much to cheer about …..




Things have certainly changed in the last 2 months. Up from 2c at the start of June to a high of 14c yesterday. You don't see those kind of 60 day gains too often.

This quote from the COO in the most recent Quarterly Activities Report is a good summary of what's been going on with AUR recently:


> Auris Chief Operating Officer, Mike Hendriks said:“The June quarter has been very positive for Auris on both the copper and gold fronts, highlighted by the announcement of a maiden copper resource for the Forrest and Wodger deposits and further high grade gold mineralisation intersected within wide spaced, regional air core drilling by Sandfire Resources within the Morck Well JV.”
> 
> “The copper resource estimates at the Forrest and Wodger deposits provide a solid base to infill and extend with further drilling, especially given the current strong copper price, currently around $8,700/tonne.”
> 
> ...




If Friday's move is anything to go by AUR may have some more short term steam left in it.


----------

